# InputStream



## MookiE (24. Nov 2006)

Hallo. Habe angefangen ein bischen mit J2ME herumzuwerkeln... bin jetzt bei nem Problem. bekomm irgendwie keinen reader auf die reihe... kann mir da jemand helfen...

der code jetzt ist ein versuch mit dem Inputstream habs auch schon mit nem reader versucht hat aber au net geklappt,..

```
try {
			InputStream test = null;
			InputStreamReader read = new InputStreamReader(test, "text.txt");
			read.read(text_temp, anfang, 50);
			anfang = anfang + 50;
			read.close();

		} catch (UnsupportedEncodingException e) {
			System.exit(0);
		} catch (IOException e) {
			System.exit(0);
		}
}
```

das des nicht klappen kann wegen weil der InputStream = null ist mir schon klar weiß aber nicht wie ichs machen soll...
text.txt ist die datei die ich einlesen möchte...


----------



## SlaterB (24. Nov 2006)

das Standardvorgehen aus J2SE geht nicht bzw. ist dir bekannt?
wenn ja, dann doch bitte dazuschreiben, erspart nachfragen,

wenn nein, wieso versuchst du sowas ohne Anleitung? 
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/javainsel12_000.htm#Xxx999378
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel12_008.htm#Rxx747java12008040003FF1F0211DC


----------



## MookiE (24. Nov 2006)

Normal hab ich das zB immer so gemacht:


```
BufferedReader datei = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("text.txt"));
```

das kann ich ja nicht direkt übernehmen...
bekomm des irgendwie nich hin...


----------



## SlaterB (24. Nov 2006)

warum kannst du das nicht übernehmen?
und wenn nicht, dann musst du doch wohl irgendwas mit FileInputStream machen oder gibts den auch nicht?


----------



## MookiE (24. Nov 2006)

schon mal was mit j2me gemacht?

kannst ja mal die api anschauen und mir sagen, wo da n filereader oder so ist... -.-

http://java.sun.com/javame/reference/apis/jsr139/


----------



## SlaterB (24. Nov 2006)

nun, dann versuche Class.getResourceAsStream()


----------



## MookiE (24. Nov 2006)

wie soll ich des einbinden? so etwa?:


```
InputStream neu;
			neu = Class.getResourceAsStream(line);
			InputStreamReader datei = new InputStreamReader(neu);
```
da sagt mir eclipse bei der mittleren zeile das hier:

Cannot make a static reference to the non-staic method getResourceAsStream(String) from the type Class[/code]


----------



## SlaterB (24. Nov 2006)

kannst ja mal die api anschauen 

ne das sagt dir doch auch die Fehlermeldung, du brauchst ein Class-Objekt,
z.B. von der Startklasse -> Klasse.class
und dann muss der Pfad relativ zum Ort der class-Datei im Dateisystem angegeben werden

trotzdem auch mal die Beschreibung der Operation in der API anschauen


----------



## server007 (28. Dez 2006)

nach meinem wissen müsste es so gehen

```
getClass().getRessourceAsStream("/meinFile.txt");
```


----------

